# Incubation



## brian69 (Aug 21, 2016)

What is the proper humidity levels for African spurthighs thank you


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 22, 2016)

I have never had a humidity gauge in my incubators. I just keep an open cup of water in there and the eggs sit on moist vermiculite.

Incidentally, a Sulcata is sometimes referred to as an African spurred tortoise, but a "spur thigh" tortoise is a Greek, not a sulcata.


----------



## Tom (Aug 22, 2016)

brian69 said:


> What is the proper humidity levels for African spurthighs thank you



Its all right here:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/


----------



## Linda Fry (Jan 25, 2017)

My first Sulcata clutch hatched 6 eggs at 78 days, I still have 6 more eggs from the same clutch incubating and I'm now at 115 days. The eggs have weight to them so I'm assuming they're fertile. My temperature is 88.7, humidity is 48%. Is this common? Do I just continue to let them incubate? Help.


----------



## Tom (Jan 26, 2017)

Linda Fry said:


> My first Sulcata clutch hatched 6 eggs at 78 days, I still have 6 more eggs from the same clutch incubating and I'm now at 115 days. The eggs have weight to them so I'm assuming they're fertile. My temperature is 88.7, humidity is 48%. Is this common? Do I just continue to let them incubate? Help.


Yes it is common. First time Moms often have no fertility or low fertility, so 6 out of 12 is pretty good.

48% humidity is too low.

78 days is pretty early. They should be right around 90 days at that temperature. How much do your hatchlings weigh?

Have you seen this:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/


----------



## Linda Fry (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you so much for responding. I have not seen the How to incubate eggs thread. I appreciate your help I see I didn't explain well. This is my females 2nd clutch. Same time in 2015, she laid 4 eggs, I incubated and none hatched. She laid the 2nd clutch on 10/1/16. 6 hatched on 12/18/16. I knew 78 days was really early. Unfortunately I didn't weigh them, they were about 1" in diameter. They have doubled in size in 5+ weeks. I still have 6 incubating (7 actually, 1 is very light in weight, I'm sure it's empty). Should I increase the humidity and allow them to continue to incubate? Today is 116 days. is it beyond the timeline they could hatch? Should I break one open and see if its not fertile. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## theguy67 (Jan 26, 2017)

Linda Fry said:


> Thank you so much for responding. I have not seen the How to incubate eggs thread. I appreciate your help I see I didn't explain well. This is my females 2nd clutch. Same time in 2015, she laid 4 eggs, I incubated and none hatched. She laid the 2nd clutch on 10/1/16. 6 hatched on 12/18/16. I knew 78 days was really early. Unfortunately I didn't weigh them, they were about 1" in diameter. They have doubled in size in 5+ weeks. I still have 6 incubating (7 actually, 1 is very light in weight, I'm sure it's empty). Should I increase the humidity and allow them to continue to incubate? Today is 116 days. is it beyond the timeline they could hatch? Should I break one open and see if its not fertile. Thanks again for your help.



Usually, many will wait it out in case the eggs are fertile. You don't want to open up a good egg and instantly be filled with regret. Have you tried candling?


----------



## Linda Fry (Jan 26, 2017)

I have not tried candling. But I will! Thanks so much.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 27, 2017)

You know not to turn the eggs, correct?
I'm pretty sure I damaged many eggs by picking them up and moving them around and placing them back down in a different orientation.


----------



## Linda Fry (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you so much, yes I know not to turn them. I have not touched them. except to candle 1 last night unsuccessfully...but I just created a new incubating container with a lid, weighed the vermiculite and water, mixed it and placed it in the incubator with a hygrometer inside to see how my humidity is before I transfer the unhatched eggs to that container.


----------



## Linda Fry (Jan 28, 2017)

My humidity has not increased with a lid on the new incubation container. I've mixed the ration of vermiculite and water 1 to 1. Should I increase the water in the vermiculite. My Little Giant incubator has sprung a leak and will not hold water in the bottom. I've been placing containers of water inside it. I can replace it if you think its necessary. The humidity in both my incubator and new egg incubation container is still at 48%..even with a lid on the egg incubation tray. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linda Fry (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Linda Fry (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry for posting my first hatching trays twice, I can't get one post to delete. The 3rd photo is my incubator with my new hatching tray with a lid. I've punched 8 holes around the sides, near the top with a mixture of 1-1 vermiculite and water. Still not getting humidity above 48%. The 4th photo is my hatchling tank. The tupperward container has spagnum moss full of water. I also pour water into the orchid bark daily. 5th photo is a hatchling at 2 days old. 6th photo is a hatchling this morning at 41 days old.


----------



## Linda Fry (Feb 1, 2017)

My Humidity continues to stay around 48% in the covered hatching tray. I mixed 1-1 with vermiculite and water. Any idea how I can get humidity increased. I placed larger water trays in the incubator but the humidity hasn't increased. My remaining 6 eggs are now at 120 days incubating ;(


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 2, 2017)

Way to go.


----------



## Linda Fry (Feb 2, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Way to go.


Do you have ideas how I can increase the humidity in my incubator? It's my understanding I should have it at 90%.


----------



## TurtleBug (Feb 2, 2017)

Linda Fry said:


> Do you have ideas how I can increase the humidity in my incubator?



Little Giant styrofoam incubators have holes on the bottom (that's probably why your incubator leaks) and on the top lid as well. Cover all the holes on the bottom and as many on the top as needed to get the humidity level where you want it. After plugging the base holes, you can also fill the bottom troughs with water.


----------



## Linda Fry (Feb 2, 2017)

TurtleBug said:


> Little Giant styrofoam incubators have holes on the bottom (that's probably why your incubator leaks) and on the top lid as well. Cover all the holes on the bottom and as many on the top as needed to get the humidity level where you want it. After plugging the base holes, you can also fill the bottom troughs with water.


Thank you so much! I'll cover all holes and see how much it improves


----------

